# Getting an NIE for a newborn of parents with Spanish residency



## mere1331 (Feb 23, 2015)

I had a little boy 11 days ago at the Santa Anna hospital in Motril, Granada and have already registered his birth in the town where we live. They gave us paperwork for our embassies (my husband is a UK citizen and I am a US citizen) as well as the long birth record form and the libro de familia. 

I know we have a few more things to do: register at social security (we have 3 months), get the permanent health card (we have the temporary one now), get him UK and US passports, but I think we need the NIE to do all of the above. I remember going to the foreigner's office in Motril to get my NIE this past Sping (it's via my husband who is an EU citizen who works here) but I had a lawyer help me with the process.

Does anyone know what forms I need to fill out, if I need to make an appointment or can just go (with husband and baby of course), how to make an appointment, which docs I should bring with me and what to expect for holiday hours? 

My mom is visiting from the US and has a car so I was hoping to do it before she leaves on January 8 but realize this might be difficult with New Year's and then Reyes holidays. Many thanks in advance for any advice you can offer!


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

I FOUND THIS:

You need to go to the Policia Nacional, Foreigners Office and present:

– baby´s passport

– certificado literal of Spanish birth certificate, translated and certified foreign birth certificate

– medical card

– residency certificate parent that presents and signs the application

– passport parent that presents and signs the application

– 2 photo´s (asked by some, not all offices)

Copies of everything.

Fill out form EX18 as the child´s legal representative. You can find the form in our Library, Certificates Section.

Note: in most cases the baby/child will not have an NIE number yet. You do not have to apply for this separately, will be 2-in-1 procedure and his/her NIE number will be printed on the residency certificate.


----------



## mere1331 (Feb 23, 2015)

Many thanks! What if the baby doesn't have a passport yet? Do you know if I have to request an appointment at that office or can go directly?


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

Then I guess you cannot apply if that is a requirement


----------



## mere1331 (Feb 23, 2015)

But I don't believe I can get a passport for him unless I have the Spanish NIE-- does anyone know which application comes first?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I thought babies from parents that are 'extranjeros' that are born in Spain, are automatically Spanish?

Can you not register him as Spanish and then eventually you can do the other nationalities without having to rush?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mere1331 said:


> But I don't believe I can get a passport for him unless I have the Spanish NIE-- does anyone know which application comes first?


I didn't need a NIE for my son when I got his US passport in Madrid a few months ago. The only Spanish docs I had to show were his birth certificate and our libro de familia.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lolito said:


> I thought babies from parents that are 'extranjeros' that are born in Spain, are automatically Spanish?
> 
> Can you not register him as Spanish and then eventually you can do the other nationalities without having to rush?


Nope.
Children born to people from certain countries can be citizens. The US and UK are not inclused.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I thought babies from parents that are 'extranjeros' that are born in Spain, are automatically Spanish?
> 
> Can you not register him as Spanish and then eventually you can do the other nationalities without having to rush?


no, not automatically Spanish

you can apply for Spanish nationality once the baby is a year old I believe


----------



## mere1331 (Feb 23, 2015)

We have to get his social security sorted but we need the NIE before we can do that. He will be getting his NIE via his dad, which is also how I have an NIE. If we need a passport in order to get his NIE, then I have another question. I was planning to get his US passport before his UK passport because we have a trip to the US booked for the end of March. However, if a passport is required to apply at the foreigner's office, then should I get the UK one first since that's the faster path to NIE? Can I just show up at the foreigner's office and ask them about the NIE application?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Why can't you get both the UK and the US passports ordered ASAP? It's clear your son needs both passports rather urgently (UK passport to get his NIE; US passport to travel to the US since as a US citizen he _must_ use a US passport when traveling to the US). 

As for whether you can walk in and ask questions at your extranjeria office, every office works differently so that's why you're not getting an answer. You need an appointment to actually turn in paperwork, but there may be somebody at the door who can field a few questions. But now I'm confused. What exactly do you need to ask?


----------



## mere1331 (Feb 23, 2015)

I thought I couldn't get both passports at the same time because each country requires the same set of original documents which I have to submit and won't be returned to me until the passport is issued. I figured I had to do one at a time. Maybe I will go by the office to ask questions then as Motril usually seems pretty casual to me. I guess I need to confirm that I have to get his UK passport in order to apply for the NIE. The way the hospital explained it to us, they said 1) register him in town 2) register him at the foreigner's office 3) register him at the embassies 4) get his spanish social security number 5) get his official health card . I was surprised to hear I needed to get his passport before I could get NIE because the passport will take some time to arrive so he'll be without an NIE for a while.


----------

